# HP color LaserJet cp1215 strange colors[SOLVED]

## Ahenobarbi

I bought HP color LaserJet cp1215, emerged net-print/hplip, ran hp-setup. And my printer works. Black/white printing works fine. The problem is that when I try to print something that is in shades of gray I get strange colors. Black/white is messed (white becomes black, black becomes light gray) other colors are swapped (colors circle is turned-around):

Whole test page

Colorful part of test page

Proper test page

Do you know how to fix this?

--

Note: The printer works fine with Windows.Last edited by Ahenobarbi on Mon Dec 06, 2010 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Veldrin

the black turning in that gray means that it is not using black, but all 3 color to mix black. 

what color profile are you using (CYMK? CYM lacks the black!)

V.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> the black turning in that gray means that it is not using black, but all 3 color to mix black. 
> 
> what color profile are you using (CYMK? CYM lacks the black!)
> 
> V.

 

Yes, parts of sample page are printed with CYM. I don't know how to find/ change color profile. Just in case his helps:

```
 # grep -i color $(find /etc/cups/)

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*%%%% PPD file for HP Color LaserJet cp1215 with CUPS.

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*PCFileName: "hp-color_laserjet_cp1215.ppd"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*Product: "(HP Color LaserJet cp1215 Printer)"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*ModelName: "HP Color LaserJet cp1215"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*ShortNickName: "HP Color LaserJet cp1215"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*NickName: "HP Color LaserJet cp1215, hpcups 3.10.9, requires proprietary plugin"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*ColorDevice: True

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*DefaultColorSpace: RGB

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*hpPrinterPlatform: "ljzjscolor"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*cupsModelName: "HP Color LaserJet 2600n"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*1284DeviceID: "MFG:HP;MDL:hp color laserjet cp1215;DES:hp color laserjet cp1215;"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*OpenUI *ColorModel/Output Mode: PickOne

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*OrderDependency: 10 AnySetup *ColorModel

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*DefaultColorModel: RGB

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*ColorModel Gray/Grayscale: "<</cupsColorSpace 3/cupsBitsPerColor 1/cupsRowCount 3/cupsRowStep 2>>setpagedevice"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*ColorModel RGB/Color: "<</cupsColorSpace 17/cupsBitsPerColor 8/cupsRowCount 3/cupsRowStep 0>>setpagedevice"

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*CloseUI: *ColorModel

/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215.ppd:*% End of hp-color_laserjet_cp1215.ppd, 15732 bytes.

/etc/cups/printers.conf.O:<Printer HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215>

/etc/cups/printers.conf.O:Info HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215

/etc/cups/printers.conf.O:MakeModel HP Color LaserJet cp1215, hpcups 3.10.9, requires proprietary plugin

/etc/cups/printers.conf.O:DeviceURI hp:/usb/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215?serial=LJ20V5F

/etc/cups/printers.conf:<Printer HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215>

/etc/cups/printers.conf:Info HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215

/etc/cups/printers.conf:MakeModel HP Color LaserJet cp1215, hpcups 3.10.9, requires proprietary plugin

/etc/cups/printers.conf:DeviceURI hp:/usb/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215?serial=LJ20V5F

```

----------

## hielvc

Did you emerge " net-print/hplip ",

----------

## Ahenobarbi

hielvc,

yes I have emerged hplip with following USE flags:

```
# equery u hplip

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-print/hplip-3.10.9:

 U I

 + + X           : Enables scanner GUI dependencies with USE="scanner" where media-gfx/xsane is preferred over media-gfx/sane-frontends

 - - doc         : Build documentation

 - - fax         : Enable fax on multifunction devices which support it

 + + hpcups      : Build the hpcups driver for cups (by HP)

 + + hpijs       : Build the IJS driver for cups (Foomatic)

 - - kde         : Enables kde-misc/skanlite as scanner GUI with USE="scanner X"

 + + libnotify   : Enables desktop notifications

 - - minimal     : Only build internal hpijs/hpcups driver (not recommended at all, make sure you know what you are doing)

 - - parport     : Enable parallel port for devices which require it

 + + policykit   : Enable PolicyKit authentication support

 + + qt4         : Enable graphical interface using Qt 4

 - - scanner     : Enable scanner on multifunction devices which support it

 - - snmp        : Add support for net-analyzer/net-snmp which enables this driver to work over networks (both for server and client)

 - - static-ppds : Use statically-generated PPDs instead of Dynamic PPDs. Although this is deprecated some printers may still need it to work properly. Use this flag

                   if hp-setup fails to find/create a valid PPD file

 - - udev-acl    : Install udev acl rules which needs sys-fs/udev with acl support

```

and printer works fine when I print in black&white mode. Only when I print in color mode it prints strange.

----------

## hielvc

Maybe Veldrin has had the pleasure of digging into cups and changing the color profile, but so far I've not had the need nor the desire to battle cups. Doing a google search HP cups change color profile seems to have several promising links.

----------

## bobspencer123

I think part of your problem may be building hplip with both hpcups and hpijs. Try just using the hpcups use flag and make sure you reinstall drivers either through cups interface (my preference) or using hp setup utility. 

I personally had a color printing problem with cups and hplip (with my officejet 6200) recently where I had to revert back to using hpijs, static-ppds with hplip and cups 1.3.11-r* series.

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe Veldrin has had the pleasure of digging into cups and changing the color profile, but so far I've not had the need nor the desire to battle cups. Doing a google search HP cups change color profile seems to have several promising links.

  I my case it was just a misconfiguration on my behave - I just did not know better. I was also some years back.

The option I was referring to 'installed ink' option, which can be found in the cups webinterface -> Printers -> <your Printer> -> set default option (from pulldown menu). 

Also kde's printer applet offers the same options. (select <your printer> -> Options tab).

(cups 1.4.4, kde 4.5.4)

HTH

V.

----------

## kirk427

had the same trouble about a month ago.  downgrading to app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6 fixed for me and a couple of others.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-852303-highlight-.html

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Thanks everybody for your time, especially kirk427.

I tried to do what kirk427 suggested (downgrading app-text/ghostscript-gpl to 8.71-r6) and it worked.

----------

## Mgiese

i had issues with hplip ("filters failed" error when printing) . then i found a post in some other forum suggesting not to use hplip at all.

to mix opensource with closed source drivers is never a good idea.

i just installed foomatic-filters and foomatic-db-engine with foo2zjs !! and it worked instantly.

btw: i have hp1215 printer

----------

